# Classic 1/25th Revell Jaguar XK-E



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

After recently completing the "Outlaw" I decided to tackle another of Revell's model cars from the early 1960's. I remember trying to build this one with not much more luck than I had on the "Outlaw". Now, almost 50 years later I think i did a little better. First off I only used the instructions to locate parts. I heavily modified the construction sequence to facilitate painting the body. I chose Model Master British dark metallic green. Used black chrome trim and flat black on the interior with tan leather seats and convertible boot. Even though the boxing looked like the box from the 1960's even with the $1.98 price in the corner the plastic had mountains of flash. Also plastic parts were substituted for the original steel axles meaning the wheels don't roll. But since I have no intention of trying to play with the model that wasn't really an issue. The flash on the chrome parts was a problem and if I were a more patient person I would have totally cleaned them up and resprayed them with Alclad II. As it is I just touched up the exposed plastic with testors chrome silver paint. One of the hardest parts was making the hood open. The hinge was very susceptible to breakage and getting the bonnet to fit after gluing the top and bottom together was tricky. It's been a long time since I had a XK-E in my collection and it looks good alongside my Ferraris.

In retrospect I wonder if the old Aurora kit would have been better. The Monogram kit is of a later vintage and I think only available as the fastback.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

You've built a beautiful classic Jag! Good choice of colors.


----------



## MBXPilot (Nov 18, 2013)

Very well done sir! The E Type is one of my favorite cars, and you've built it in the only proper color combo


----------

